# Transportation from JFK airport to Manhattan Club



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2009)

We've always flown into Newark airport when we visited MC, but in February we'll be flying into JFK.  What's the cheapest, fastest way to
get there?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 31, 2009)

Take the A train(subway). fast and cheap!


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.nyctourist.com/travel_jfk.htm#Ground Transportation

http://www.ny.com/transportation/airports/JFK.html

Here are two links to search for your options...the free shuttle to the long term parking connecting you to NYC subways(2.25 fare) is the cheapest option..but if you several luggage pieces..its really a pain to Schlep, (in other words, to drag, carry, haul, a long journey)..you can check the options with buses/limo's and look for discount codes online..or bite the bullet and take a cab..
Welcome to NY.


----------



## caribbean (Sep 1, 2009)

From JFK you can take the Airtrain for $5 to either the subway/Howard Beach or the LIRR station at Jamacia. From there the subway will take you into town, but takes over an hour, and costs $2.25. The other option is to take the LIRR to Penn Station for a few more dollars and it takes about a 25 minute ride. On weekends you can get the "City Ticket" on the LIRR for $3.50 from JFK to Penn Station. A bit more on weekdays off hours and even more M-F rush hours. We opt to pay a few more dollars but to get there much quicker and easier. We also stay at the Affinia Manhattan which about a one block walk from Penn Station/Madison Square Garden.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 13, 2009)

• New York Airport Service Express Bus: 
Available from 6:30 a.m. - 11:10 p.m., these shuttles leave every 15-30 minutes. Fare is $13 ($15 if you want to be dropped off at your midtown hotel), but you can save by buying round trip tickets online, as they are $22 (you can also buy discounted one way tickets online). One free child under 12 is included in the fare. You can choose to disembark at Grand Central, Port Authority or Penn Station, in addition to hotels between 31st Street and 60th Street. The ride takes about an hour. Return schedules and more information are available on their website. 

• Super Shuttle: 
Available 24 hours a day, this shuttle provides door to door service for your party. Fares are $15 - $19, depending on destination. No reservations are required to get from the airport to your destination, but they are required for your return trip to the airport. Consult their website or call 1-800-258-3826 for more information. 


I've used all the variations Patty listed plus the airport express bus above.  The bus or the LIRR was quick and easy.  Depending on the road traffic or my travel times, I'd pick either one again.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen,

Another option is http://www.carmellimo.com/

When you consider the SuperShuttle total fee for the number of people traveling in your party, plus the added trip-time to drop off the other passengers at their destinations, hiring a town-car is viable alternative and is not much more than a taxi.  I've done all three and much prefer the town-car.

If you decide to use carmel - don't forget to use their online discount coupons. You call Carmel when you arrive at the airport and they tell you where the pick up is, the car number and the driver name. 

Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## Karen G (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the information. I've printed it out and when I get closer to my trip I'll explore all the options.  Weather will be a factor then, I'm sure.


----------

